# Termite Swarms in Rental Home - Please Help!



## justasking305 (May 9, 2015)

I just moved into a rental home and it gets termite swarms throughout the house almost nightly. They appear to be the subterranean termites. Anyway, I will tell the owner about it on Monday but I need help in the meantime. I can't sleep at night because of the swarms. Tonight I located where they are swarming out of from an opening in the wall in the bathroom. What can I do for short term relief to kill them so they stop swarming. Can I just shoot some Raid in there to kill them for the weekend or what should I do? Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not just cover up the opening?


----------

